# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديث جديد لجهاز VISION AMIGO4 بتاريخ 02/01/2019

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 تحديث جديد لجهاز VISION_AMIGO4 بتاريخ 02/01/2019
تم اصلاح بعض المشاكل وحل مشكل تشنج باقة beouq 
حمل التحديث من الرابط اسفله 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------


## khokom

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------

